# A dedicated GPU for a music/general PC?



## mwarsell (Jan 22, 2017)

I have currently been relying on the built-in GPU which comes with the i7 processor. I have an older one, I think it's called Intel Graphics HD3000.

Is there a difference in performance/reliability etc if I go with an 'external' GPU? I have been looking at Asus Geforce 730 1gb (silent) or the 4gb version (comes with fan, more efficient, but how loud is the fan?).

Will this somehow take some of the load off the CPU or does it matter?

I don't play games.


----------



## Udo (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't have practical experience with that myself, but I remember reading a reputable source stating a few years ago that it did affect CPU performance somewhat. Of course CPU designs keep changing, so it may not apply now.

Put the question on TomsHardware.com forum or similar site.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 22, 2017)

I was using discrete GFX and disabling iGPU for years.
X58-Z97.
But noticed some PCI Overflow issues when using NVMe devices.
Removed the discrete GFX and see zero difference in performance.

Since HD4000 Intel has really updated the iGPU so well that it's perfect for my audio needs.
I use VR and have 3D capable audio app.
If your using 2D audio apps you won't see any issues.

Since M.2 NVMe Devices came and PCI 3.0 lanes going direct to CPU, the less devices used in slots the better for audio in my experience.


----------



## mwarsell (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok.

I have Intel HD3000. My mobo doesn't boast with PCIE 3.0 but 2.0. I wonder if a discrete GPU helps.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 25, 2017)

Well you could try EVGA GFX Cards.
I've used them for all of my builds.
Get a 29 dollar NVidia based EVGA and it should be fine.
Try iGPU then discrete card.
You can switch to internal or PCI in the BIOS.
No need to take it out, re boot, etc.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 25, 2017)

I just updated my rig and what I have read that discrete GPU is not needed (I also don't play games on my PC). So I decided to use integrated GPU.

This is my new DAW machine and so far it's awesome:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...flaws-in-my-planned-build.58897/#post-4041047


----------



## Near Decision (Jan 26, 2017)

Bought a cheap GPU for my rig (EVGA GT 210) with the theory in mind that it would "offload" burdensome graphics processing from the internal graphics processor on the CPU). Like chimuleo, made _zero_ difference in performance, in my case paired with a Core i7 3.2 GHz.

At the other extreme, I've actually heard of reports where the drivers of some NVIDIA-based cards actually _*add*_ latency and degrade performance.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 26, 2017)

Near Decision said:


> Bought a cheap GPU for my rig (EVGA GT 210) with the theory in mind that it would "offload" burdensome graphics processing from the internal graphics processor on the CPU). Like chimuleo, made _zero_ difference in performance, in my case paired with a Core i7 3.2 GHz.
> 
> At the other extreme, I've actually heard of reports where the drivers of some NVIDIA-based cards actually _*add*_ latency and degrade performance.



I can certainly attest to having issues with both Nvidia/Radeon cards and DAWs. Lately it seems to have been OK with updating the drivers. I'm not sure how the integrated works and if it's susceptible to similar issues, though.


----------



## Takabuntu (Jan 26, 2017)

You don't need a heavy duty graphics card for a DAW, as far as I know. If your GPU uses shared memory then your memory usage might benefit a bit. If you would go for an external GPU then go for a silent one. But I seriously doubt that you would see a performance increase by doing this.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm almost positive that no Mac with a graphics card uses shared memory. Those computers tend to be less powerful anyway - which isn't to say they stink, just that they're good for different things.

Nobody has answered my question in the other thread about what difference a more powerful card will do for running a DAW. The only thing I can think of is that they might redraw faster if you have multiple monitors.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 26, 2017)

mwarsell said:


> Will this somehow take some of the load off the CPU or does it matter?



ten years ago maybe it mattered. Today, I can't see a bit of difference in performance using a card or using the built-in graphics port on PC slaves. The CPU is so powerful now on PCs that I have to believe the processing needed for music GUIs is inconsequential.

I use hardware to view my slaves' screens, with a KVM switch.


----------



## Takabuntu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'm almost positive that no Mac with a graphics card uses shared memory. Those computers tend to be less powerful anyway - which isn't to say they stink, just that they're good for different things.
> 
> Nobody has answered my question in the other thread about what difference a more powerful card will do for running a DAW. The only thing I can think of is that they might redraw faster if you have multiple monitors.



Or perhaps when you want to drive 4K monitors, than it matters.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, I just posted about that yesterday in another thread. You need an upgraded graphics card for 4k, and if you have more than two monitors it probably makes sense (although I have no idea about the cards in the black Mac Pros).


----------



## tokatila (Jan 28, 2017)

My integrated GPU (HD630) can handle 4k easily.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 28, 2017)

Coolio. What computer, tokatila?

Also, I'd guess that integrated chips of that level and "shared memory" are usually separate categories. Am I wrong?


----------



## tokatila (Jan 28, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Coolio. What computer, tokatila?
> 
> Also, I'd guess that integrated chips of that level and "shared memory" are usually separate categories. Am I wrong?



Look a few posts above. 

I think all? iGpus use shared memory, but really can't find from the setting how much it's uses. I have 64GB ram and not gaming so I would guess negligible?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 28, 2017)

Go into your BIOS and set the amount needed there.
IIRC 256MB is default and also max.
I hooked up 3 x monitors.
2 x 1920 and 1 x 4K and works with 128MB.

You can find free apps that show exactly what you're using.
I always use them + a CPU Stress 100% temp monitor when setting up a new build.

Currently use iGPU on all DAWg's, 64MBs.
No problems ever.


----------



## mwarsell (Feb 1, 2017)

@tokatila, what a nice rig.

I'm happy I'm not streaming samples from a mechanical HDD or USB anymore, finally got a 1 Tb Samsung SDD. But lacking in behind with displays (currently just two 22" old Samsungs) and the 32Gb ram seems dwindling so fast. But that's the max for my mobo.

Btw anyone had this issue: When loading samples to Kontakt (on PC, loading OT stuff), the OS ram used seems to grow much faster than what K is reporting.


----------

